# A freebie isn't just a freebie!



## Texatdurango (Dec 10, 2009)

We've all heard it over the years..........."Vendor so and so is just GREAT, I got a _*freebie*_ with my order, I love vendor so and so!"
 
Well it has always been my experience that the "Freebie" was usually just a piece of junk blank the vendor couldn't sell or even give away so they tossed them in the boxes calling them freebies.
 
That all changed today when I opened a box I have been patiently waiting on.  Aside from what I ordered were a few blanks so nice I actually thought for a moment they screwed up the order and I got someone else’s order and knowing the proprietor, that wouldn't surprise me! :biggrin:
 
But nope, they were even labeled "freebies" and these were not some second hand junkers that weren't selling but nice blanks and I wouldn't be surprised if you don't see one in the SOYP forum pretty soon!

Exotic Blanks, ya done good!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 10, 2009)

I got an emerald green "freebie" and it is one of the prettiest blanks i've seen...the try it theory works here, 'cause I will definitely buy one or two with my next order!


----------



## lwalden (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, how 'bout that!!! I just got a package from Exotic blanks as well, and it had a couple of freebies in it that were top notch blanks as well!! I was even starting to think Ed might be sweet on me, but sounds like I'm just another happy customer after all.....


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Any time I've gotten freebees from EB they are always out of current inventory (as listed on their web page).  Dawn and Ed are really great people to do business with!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Me too! I got a package this week with freebies. They are #1 in my book and the first place I check.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 11, 2009)

lwalden said:


> Hey, how 'bout that!!! I just got a package from Exotic blanks as well, and it had a couple of freebies in it that were top notch blanks as well!! I was even starting to think Ed might be sweet on me, but sounds like I'm just another happy customer after all.....


 
Here's a scary thought, maybe he's sweet on both of...... NAH.... too scary  *BUT, *maybe *He’s* not the one tossing the goodies in the boxes, think about that!!!!!!


----------



## el_d (Dec 11, 2009)

Placed my first order with them and was very pleased. Recieved a blue PR blank that looks like it has some silver specs in it and another white light chalky blank. Kinda looks like a faux Ivory but the light chalky teture is throwing me off. Not sure what it is? 

 I check their site all the time but wish I had the money to play with, Id go crazy there. 

 They are on the ball there. I placed an order on "Black Friday" and recieved it on grey monday.   Would have probably gotten it sooner if the post office delivered on sunday.  

 Will visit the site again and puchase from them when possible. Now I need to build up the confidense to turn the white chaulky blank....... :wink:

Thanks Dawn and Ed.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 11, 2009)

Not only are the freebies current stock, I can tell you this, if you go there to pcik anything up, (well first thing to tell you there is bring doube the amount you plan on spending) He has more blanks and new ones coming in all the time.

But in the mass collection, you might run accross one or two that are old stock, or will not be restocked, HE will tell you this before you even think about buying it, usually along the lines of great blank but discontinued so if someone wants more you will have a hard time getting it again.

Great people there, I will be paying hime a visit today or tomorrow again..


----------



## TowMater (Dec 11, 2009)

I got one of their Mars blanks as a freebie, and it sits on the shelf until I can figure out which pen I think would show off the blank to best advantage. 

Good folks they are.


----------



## TomW (Dec 11, 2009)

My box had lots of freebies...Including 2 types that I have purchased from them before!

Tom


----------



## cbatzi01 (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree.  I was in a pinch for some kits and asked if they could expedite the shipping a bit.  THe box was in the mail 10hrs later, and was chock full of some really great stuff.  I have always liked ordering from them, but now it's a done deal.  If they don't have it...maybe I don't need it 

ExoticBlanks.com rocks. 

-Chris


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I have you all beat, I got freebies from Ed and Dawn and never even placed an order! Ed sent me the blank for my personal pen free when I started asking for input about what to make for myself. sort of like the groups choice in pens for me. ended up with a Black Titanium Jr. Statesman (still the pen of choice for this group) in Alternative Ivory. Still setting right here next to my computer where it has been since the day it was made. Very special in many many ways to me, one of the biggest being that Ed and Dawn went out of there way to provide the material of the groups choice for it. They will never be "Suppliers" in my mind, they are friends that have some really great stuff to make pens out of. By the way I have a slim line pen I made out of Alt Ivory since then. gotta post a picture of it as I am very proud of it. the matching pencil did not fair nearly as well though.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 11, 2009)

Good grief, another post extolling the greatness of "EXOTIC-A".:tongue: Now I know for sure that Ed will never "release" the Princess and send her north for a "bit". She's too valuable in creating these wonderful "freebies".:biggrin: Keep 'em coming


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

Free advertising is the best advertising by the way.


----------



## burgerman (Dec 11, 2009)

I must chime in.  Placed an order a few days ago and it got to me extremely quickly, and contained some first class "freebie" blanks.   This would never happen at one of the large, commercial companies that sells blanks and kits.  I needed to make a change on my order at the last minute, but messed up when trying to do it (my mistake), and ended up creating a new order. (duplicate orders)  I picked up the phone and reached Ed, and he got it all straightened out.  I had a pleasant conversation with him.   I told him about one of the best pens I ever made -- a full-size Gent made from Dawn's emerald green PR.  It's a stunning pen.  One of my freebies was another emerald green PR blank!   Great service!   Will definitely be back to order more.  Thanks much!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 11, 2009)

I love it when I get freebies. I don't care what they are. Could be made from an out house door. At least there would be a story (an odor) behind it.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Dec 11, 2009)

Never judge a book by its cover its said....you never know what good things that lay within..........


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 11, 2009)

Well you know what they say, "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck".  Ed and Dawn are obviously the real thing.  I ordered some EasyFlow refills and gotta nice blue acrylic freebie.  Unfortunately it was the first acrylic this newbie ever tried to drill and, well, you all probably know...it didn't make it into a pen.  But I did learn from it and I am drilling acrylic blanks flawlessly now.  It was nice to cut my teeth on a freebie...kind of took some of the sting out!  Add me to the growing list of folks who will be doing repeat business.  This is in stark contrast to my other thread with a different supplier who obviously just doesn't get it!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

el_d said:


> Placed my first order with them and was very pleased. Recieved a blue PR blank that looks like it has some silver specs in it and another *white light chalky blank.* Kinda looks like a faux Ivory but the light chalky teture is throwing me off. Not sure what it is?
> 
> I check their site all the time but wish I had the money to play with, Id go crazy there.
> 
> ...



That IS Alternative ivory.  I use those occasionally as "freebee---yippee!"blanks, cause I order it in larger quantities, and it is always available for restock.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

Now, about Tex:  I packed his order.  (This gets Dawn off the hook on this one, she packs MANY).  There is a piece of alternative Amber in there (hee, heee).  We'll see if we see a SOYP with that blank.

(Alternative Amber is VERY transparent and just about as brittle as anything I have turned.  Make the tubes reflective and interesting effects can be achieved.  But it is a FRUSTRATING material to work.
However, the "well-rested pensioner" should have plenty of time to finesse his way to a glorious result!!!   Sure, that's the reason I put it there!!)

General philosophy:  We put nice blanks in, sometimes not big enough for a larger pen, sometimes "questionable"--Dawn's blanks that may not be mixed to her satisfaction or MAY have the occasional bubble.  IF you tell us you are a "newbie", we may (depending on the overall weight of the box) throw in a few blanks for practice.  But, in short, we try to make them worthwhile, hoping you will like them and come back to purchase a few.

Frequently, they are not labelled.  If you send me a pic, I will tell you what it is--or  you can go to ''Exotics" and one of the pictures WILL match your blank (nearly always, unless you got a Dawn "experiment".  

So, wasn't that helpful???

Thanks to all, for your support and thanks Tex!!!!  YOU STARTED an advertising thread!!!!   

And I APPRECIATE your support.

Now, where's that amber pen---Nice full size gent!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2009)

How about this one------my lasy order from Ed arrived yesterday afternoon---
Freebies----------

------drum roll please

Pen kits-----same as I ordered just a different plating.

That's a first for me.

Thanks Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

It's never happened to ME, either Gary.

But I don't see why not.

We will not be doing this for "onesy-twosy", but Gary had a substantial order.

Gotta keep SOME mystery.

BTW, we have NEVER used anything from our partners for freebees.  We only use products that "come out of our own pocket".  I don't think any of them were worried, but I felt I should clarify, Partner products are only SOLD, not given away.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2009)

Ed ---the mailman asked if I had bought bricks. I guess it was a good size order, you better hang on to the money---I ain't going to order anything next week.--


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL,

When we get Priority Mail boxes delivered, our mail man (and YES, it is a man) practically sheds tears.  "Oh, you got a BIG LOAD of boxes (4-6 packs of 25), I'll drive the truck up"  followed by, "I think in 3 or 4 trips I can get them ALL in".

Very pleasant guy, just very intimidated by 4 pound package of boxes!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 11, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Now, about Tex: I packed his order. (This gets Dawn off the hook on this one, she packs MANY). There is a piece of alternative Amber in there (hee, heee). We'll see if we see a SOYP with that blank.
> 
> ......Thanks to all, for your support and thanks Tex!!!! YOU STARTED an advertising thread!!!!
> 
> ......Now, where's that amber pen---Nice full size gent!!!


 
A. Challenge accepted, hope I'm good enough to turn it.
B. Crap... hadn't thought of that!  At least I didn't put up a link! 
C. Fill size Gent... yuck, how plane jane!  Turned probably three of those oversized turds two years ago and that was enough for me.  I'll see what I can drag out of the kit trays.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you CAN do it.

And, if you do, you WILL like the pen!


----------



## RAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

yup.. i agree. it makes a purdy pen!!


----------



## tbroye (Feb 26, 2010)

My "Private Stash" is composed mainly of Freebie-Yippies and Freebies from other vendors also. Made on Pen and the person asked me what the name of the Blank was, I replied "Freebie-Yippie" and he just looked at me like I was smoking something.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 26, 2010)

Every order I receive from Exotic Blanks has freebies in it. Ed rocks.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2010)

tbroye said:


> My "Private Stash" is composed mainly of Freebie-Yippies and Freebies from other vendors also. Made on Pen and the person asked me what the name of the Blank was, I replied "Freebie-Yippie" and he just looked at me like I was smoking something.




When you SELL them, it would be better to tell  your customer they are mystery blanks, just labelled, "Million Dollar marvels!"  You had to place a LARGE order to QUALIFY for getting ONE!  You have NO IDEA HOW to get MORE!  (You, of course, CERTAINLY wouldn't SELL that pen, unless it was VERY costly!!)


----------



## tbroye (Feb 26, 2010)

Ed

You must have PHD to go along with your BS degree.

Big storm coming, lot of shop time coming today and tomorrow. Yipee


----------



## Parson (Feb 26, 2010)

Ed and Dawn have always done me right as well with a freebie here and there. Dawn's even working on a new custom dual color PR blank for me, although I doubt she'll name it after me... she's quite good at copywriting on their web site and naming blanks with intoxicating names. 

Ed really came through for me and sold me a casein blank out of his personal stock.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, although college was basically useless---wasted on a YOUNG man----- I do have a Bachelor of Science degree in business, majoring in, not surprisingly, marketing and accounting.  

More important, I've been a student of LIFE for decades.  You learn MUCH MORE this way.


----------



## khogan16 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I have to jump in here, I Have ordered a couple of times from Exotic blanks. I have used the Freebie--Yipppee!!! blanks on several of my pens. They Always sell, I used one of the Alt. Ivory blanks that they gave me and I must say it is stunning and very easy to work with. I consider Exoticblanks my high end blanks Dealer, Actually, I think they put some sort of drug in them so when you turn them you need more  
I will defiantly be a customer as long as they are in the business. I would like to thank Dawn and Ed for their great customer service as well as their generosity with the members here on Penturners, The "Skins" blanks that they have so generously used for the skins game look spectacular, I hope that this week I may get lucky and have a chance to win one.

Here's to exotic blanks,
cheers
Kelly


----------



## Lenny (Feb 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Actually, although college was basically useless---wasted on a YOUNG man----- I do have a Bachelor of Science degree in business, majoring in, not surprisingly, marketing and accounting.
> 
> More important, I've been a student of LIFE for decades. You learn MUCH MORE this way.


 
Youth "IS" wasted on the young, isn't it!  
"I wish I knew then what I can't seem to remember now!"


----------

